# This sucks dude .Norton ghost 10.0



## patrickv

we had a maxtor 40GB we wanted to clone at first...Cloned failed.So we formatted the drive.
I took the maxtor and put it as slave in my pc so as to clone my primary C (western digital)..Cloned worked but wiped my data from the original (WD) drive.Now im stuck on the maxtor..Now i used norton ghost 10 to clone maxtor back to Western digital..it failed with "error EC8F17B3: cannot complete copying of C"...So i tried acronis true image..and it also failed..

Is there a problem with the MAxtor drive ?

Note:cloning to that maxtor works...but cloning from the maxtor fails

any help


----------



## PC eye

Cloning drives may or may not work. It's like a 50/50 proposition. If you have a dvd burner one thing to do is backup all of your important stuff onto dvd-rws if you don't want to make permanent backups at that time. Once you have a drive partitioned, formatted, and the particular operating system on it you drag the files and folders onto it.

 Years back I was often told "stay away from Maxtors. They are nothing but..."? The problem seems more with the method and perhaps the size and types of the drives. Are they both the same type(ide or Sata?)?


----------



## patrickv

*re*



PC eye said:


> Cloning drives may or may not work. It's like a 50/50 proposition. If you have a dvd burner one thing to do is backup all of your important stuff onto dvd-rws if you don't want to make permanent backups at that time. Once you have a drive partitioned, formatted, and the particular operating system on it you drag the files and folders onto it.
> 
> Years back I was often told "stay away from Maxtors. They are nothing but..."? The problem seems more with the method and perhaps the size and types of the drives. Are they both the same type(ide or Sata?)?



yes both are IDE and both are 40GB..what should i do now?


----------



## PC eye

If you were running larger drives like 300-500gb you would be better to create large iso files packed with your stuff in several of those and burn them onto data dvds. With two 40gb drives with one having your files intact you will first want to prepare the WD to receive files by creating temp folders. Or you can get started right off if Windows is already installed and running to open two explorer windows and copy and paste folders from the Maxtor.

 It won't take the time that you would see with large drives. But there's no 3rd party crap to get in the way of direct copying from drive to drive. I've done this for years when backing one drive to another. You are probably only dealing with a few gigabytes of files to begin with. Try copying and pasting a few hundred gigabytes with some files over 10gb in size. That's fun.

 When you have everything set on the WD with Windows installed and the rest you would then slave the Maxtor and try direct copying from drive to drive. It will take several minutes if you have several gig on the Maxtor. All you do after is verify that all of the files you wanted were copied and they are in good shape. Plus you have a working copy of Windows freshly installed. That can solve quite a few headaches.


----------



## SirKenin

In my experience, Western Digital doesn't like Maxtor drives very much.  This isn't a Maxtor problem.  It's a WD problem.  Maxtor works just fine with every other drive on the planet.  I'm not quite sure what causes this, and I'm not aware of any workarounds..  There is nothing wrong with Ghost either.  It's not a hit and miss operation.  It has to do with your drives, not Ghost.  I'm not quite sure what you can do now, except put that WD in another computer... It's not that great anyways.


----------



## tlarkin

check this

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/powerquest.nsf/docid/2005111019380362

Also, to say that imaging is 50/50 is wrong.  We make images for every system here at my work and use that image to reimage the computers all the time.  If imaging was so inconsistant it wouldn't be used as an enterprise solution.

A lot of times this will happen if there is a problem with the file system on the HD itself.  Typically what I do in casesike this i use like partition magic and give the drive an NTFS partition and assign in a drive letter, then reboot and run ghost, and it works.


----------



## patrickv

*re*



SirKenin said:


> In my experience, Western Digital doesn't like Maxtor drives very much.  This isn't a Maxtor problem.  It's a WD problem.  Maxtor works just fine with every other drive on the planet.  I'm not quite sure what causes this, and I'm not aware of any workarounds..  There is nothing wrong with Ghost either.  It's not a hit and miss operation.  It has to do with your drives, not Ghost.  I'm not quite sure what you can do now, except put that WD in another computer... It's not that great anyways.



yo dude you're very wrong there.My WD is good.The maxtor didn't work from the 1st pc we tested in and didn't work in mine either.like i said "cloning to maxtor works"...cloning from it fails.

(ps.i cloned my WD to a seagate once and it worked)...now where is the prob exactly ?


----------



## tlarkin

make sure you wipe out the destination drive, give it a file system and assign it a drive letter, then see if you can image it.

its a glitch in the imaging software I believe.  You may also want to run all updates you can for ghost.

Are you running this in windows or booting off the ghost disk to make an image?


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> check this
> 
> http://service1.symantec.com/Support/powerquest.nsf/docid/2005111019380362
> 
> Also, to say that imaging is 50/50 is wrong.  We make images for every system here at my work and use that image to reimage the computers all the time.  If imaging was so inconsistant it wouldn't be used as an enterprise solution.
> 
> A lot of times this will happen if there is a problem with the file system on the HD itself.  Typically what I do in casesike this i use like partition magic and give the drive an NTFS partition and assign in a drive letter, then reboot and run ghost, and it works.



yo thanks for the help..very much appreciated


----------



## SirKenin

Ok.  I'm wrong.  I've only used hundreds of WD and many more Maxtor.  I've tried to slave Maxtors off of WDs, even here at home, and sometimes run into problems doing it... I stopped selling WD (giving up a "preferred seller" rating) because they are crap.  But I digress.  Sorry to interject.


----------



## PC eye

I had one specialist who was a computer "genius" some years back warn never to even touch a Maxtor drive. In those days he warned not to go over 13gb in size and go with WD since they were the best. And you know what I haven't seen one WD crapout to this day. I have seen a few Seagates go and Maxtor see problems with drive detection problems. He had a few Maxtors "fly apart" was the description there.

 (And that 1.4gb WD drive that replaced the 1.2gb in a Packard Bell still runs with 95 on it.    )


----------



## tlarkin

I have over 10,000 computers at my work, and guess what, they all have different brand drives and all of them fail.  We have WD, Maxtor, sata, ide, scsi, toshiba, etc


----------



## patrickv

*re*



tlarkin said:


> make sure you wipe out the destination drive, give it a file system and assign it a drive letter, then see if you can image it.
> 
> its a glitch in the imaging software I believe.  You may also want to run all updates you can for ghost.
> 
> Are you running this in windows or booting off the ghost disk to make an image?



yah im running xp live when doing this (i guess that's were the prob comes)..are there other ways to go by ?


----------



## PC eye

tlarkin said:


> I have over 10,000 computers at my work, and guess what, they all have different brand drives and all of them fail. We have WD, Maxtor, sata, ide, scsi, toshiba, etc


 
A drive can fail in any brand as you well know. I just happen to keep coming across more WDs like old 20mb no gb drives and larger drives that just keep going and going and..... like the Energizer bunny or Duracell batteries in that sense. I got people bringing cases to me for all kinds of headaches and most of those have WD drives in them. I haven't seen one quit yet at this end.  



patrickv said:


> yah im running xp live when doing this (i guess that's were the prob comes)..are there other ways to go by ?


 
If you are running XP off of the Maxtor where you have the Disk Management utility available in Control Panel\Adminitsrative Tools\Computer Management you can use that to delete the current partition on the WD drive. Once you boot from the installation disk after you have removed the Maxtor the installer will partition and format the WD when going to install Windows there. Once Windows is on simply open two explorer windows and grab what you want from the Maxtor. No 3rd party software needed or involved.


----------



## tlarkin

patrickv said:


> yah im running xp live when doing this (i guess that's were the prob comes)..are there other ways to go by ?



Are you running Symantecs Live desktop?  Or a windows PE disk?  Or the Ghost PE disk? We use a PE disk to image some of our systems and it works as long as you have all the proper drivers installed.


----------



## pip22

Only tlarkin has picked up on one very important point when ghosting a system drive -- don't do it from within Windows - in those cases it certainly is 'hit and miss' and you won't know the ghost image is corrupt until you need it.

Always create the image from within a DOS environment if it's an image of your OS, in spite of claims made by Norton and Acronis that you can safely do it within Windows. The Windows environment may be more convenient for performing the task but it's more likely to let you down.


----------



## PC eye

PC eye said:


> Cloning drives may or may not work. It's like a 50/50 proposition.


 


pip22 said:


> Only tlarkin has picked up on one very important point when ghosting a system drive -- don't do it from within Windows - in those cases it certainly is 'hit and miss' and you won't know the ghost image is corrupt until you need it.
> 
> Always create the image from within a DOS environment if it's an image of your OS, in spite of claims made by Norton and Acronis that you can safely do it within Windows. The Windows environment may be more convenient for performing the task but it's more likely to let you down.


 
 Only? Most will rush to do things in Windows since they are unfamiliar with dos to begin with. What they need is a guide which shows how to do it in Windows like the one seen at http://www.pcstats.com/ArtVNL.cfm?articleid=418&page=1


----------



## tlarkin

PC eye said:


> Only? Most will rush to do things in Windows since they are unfamiliar with dos to begin with. What they need is a guide which shows how to do it in Windows like the one seen at http://www.pcstats.com/ArtVNL.cfm?articleid=418&page=1



Ghost 10 doesn't use DOS, it uses a windows live disk which is called a preinstall enviroment (or PE) because there is no DOS driver support for newer firewire, SATA, and other types of hardware controllers because they need to be running in a 32bit enviroment.

Imaging in the OS is a pain no matter what platform or what solution you use.  Even I make images of macintosh computers at work, I use netrestore or I net boot, or target mode boot the mac before I try to make the image.  I never make the image in the OS itself.


----------



## PC eye

I wouldn't even bother making an image of the OS myself due to the need for the fresh detection of hardwares needed along with a fresh installation. The difference there however is the "clone" is needed for the corporate environment over the drastic difference seen on the individual stand alone with only a few gigs of data to move around.

 Try bouncing a few hundred from drive to drive with two explorer windows and never losing a file. I've done that enough times here. Takes a good period of time however. But the best method is frequent backups to prevent loss if or when a drive quits or sees some virus/malware infection.


----------



## tlarkin

PC eye said:


> I wouldn't even bother making an image of the OS myself due to the need for the fresh detection of hardwares needed along with a fresh installation. The difference there however is the "clone" is needed for the corporate environment over the drastic difference seen on the individual stand alone with only a few gigs of data to move around.
> 
> Try bouncing a few hundred from drive to drive with two explorer windows and never losing a file. I've done that enough times here. Takes a good period of time however. But the best method is frequent backups to prevent loss if or when a drive quits or sees some virus/malware infection.



I am not quite understanding what you are saying here.  Are you saying that making an image of your system is a bad thing?  There are many benefits for making an image, and if you are going to change out hardware you can just add drive support with an image explorer, which ghost has.  

Making an image is a way of creating a back up of your OS and applications.  One good example is time.  I can reimage a system with 15 gigs of software in matter of minutes as opposed to reinstalling everything from scratch which would take hours sometimes.

What do you mean bounce a few from windows explorer?  Are you talking about data or image files?  I do agree with you that data should be backed up frequently.  Making a new image everytime you modify data is just not very feasible with current technology.

Then again, apple did just announce Time Machine which will be a built in feature of their new OS Leopard.  So things may change in the near future.


----------



## PC eye

The main problem with disk imaging software is the vulnerability seen when getting too confident with them. If you don't utilize different backup methods you often lose data. Frequent doesn't mean daily there for a home user. But waiting until the next build to start making any backups is going in the opposite direction.

 Bouncing a few refers to bouncing a few hundred gig from one drive to another without any drive images or even iso files used. That's a direct copy from one to the other with less errors seen. When you are working with small drives like 40gb in size that goes a lot faster then working with 250gb and larger.

 A business on the other hand has to use time savers and cost effective means while the home user has a larger number of options available. Even Linux live for cd distros can be used for moving files from one drive to another.


----------

